
How Do We Gracefully Fake a Functioning Online University System? - barry-cotter
https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMotte/comments/glv7wt/comment/frke2zn
======
barry-cotter
> In short, I was looking for a solution when actually what is desperately
> needed is a face-saving kludge. Right now, most young Americans passing
> through the US education system do not acquire critical skills and deep
> knowledge of their chosen subjects. The fact is, that's largely not what
> higher education is for. It can't be. If it was, you wouldn't do it the way
> it's done.

...

> The real trick that I think colleges are looking for right now is to find a
> cheap way to move classes online that doesn't rock the boat. A way that the
> strong students can get on with learning on their own and the weak students
> can be kept entertained long enough to pass the course. And a way for the
> really weak students to go on pretending to learn while we go on pretending
> that they've learned something. But it has to at least have a veneer of
> seriousness and accountability. And that's what's hard. That's the problem
> that'll make some tech firm rich when they figure out a way to solve it.

